# Islamic and Morman revelation, and demonic influence



## Stephen L Smith (May 24, 2013)

We read in 1 Tim 4:1 "Now the Spirit expressly says that in later times some will depart from the faith by devoting themselves to deceitful spirits and teachings of demons" [ESV]

I was wondering if there had been serious research done on the issue of 'Revelation' which produced the Koran and the book of Morman, and any clear demonic influence to create this 'revelation'?

Just curious


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (May 24, 2013)

"Your Father is Satan" - and these pharisees were reading the Torah. How much more the Qu'ran / Book of Mormon / any other "holy" scripture? 

And what is even more amazing is that *God sends false prophets who even have real POWER, SIGNS and a semblance of WISDOM* to test those who call themselves "God's people". And we know that Israel was found wanting, and so is most of modern day "Evangelicalism". One shudders at how the ENTIRE pentecostal movement is deceived, especially in the way they esteem in the highest, the Toronoto blessings Toronto blessing - YouTube as their "Shekinah".


----------



## Vladimir (May 24, 2013)

This is an interesting issue indeed. Too many people, both Christian and Non-Christian, are claiming to have had some sort of secret revelation bestowed on them nowadays. Sometimes I just feel like I'm watching a Psychic Challenge show. And I know brothers who are very susceptible to the drama they put up.


----------



## nick (Jun 6, 2013)

That video... What in the world???


----------

